# light for clones



## blondlebanese (Jan 17, 2016)

i have clones just starting (not yet rooted).  they are under a clone dome, under one cfl.  how important is lighting at this stage.  will it hurt to mix 100w incandesent light every once in a while?  like when i turn on my room light.  or how about mixing daylight with a cfl?  my window is covered but what if some daylight leaks thru?


----------



## zem (Jan 17, 2016)

light leaking through is no problem whatsoever. at this stage, exessive lighting is not required, if the one cfl is keeping things warm enough then it is enough except if it is very dim or if the cloning dome is too large and has many clones.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2016)

I shade my clones from the T5 in the veg room. Like zem said at this stage it isn't crucial. and yes the other light will be fine. In flowering they need total darkness with no light leaks for the 12/12.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 18, 2016)

You do need to make sure you have a minimum of some good light to keep them going AND to prevent them from trying to start flowering while they are rooting. I had this happen once in a space with a single CFL that I thought was enough. If the CFL is not in the right spectrum it may not be enough. I keep my cuttings under 3 4' T5 bulbs that sit about 2' away from the cuttings. They are actually being used as my workroom light but they work ideal for cloning. One is 6500k and 2 are 3000k


----------



## blondlebanese (Jan 28, 2016)

takeing it a step further.  how would plants that are vegging do under the same lighting conditions (if I left same clones to vegg for the next 3 weeks in the same room), exept the cfl would be replaced with a 6 tube ho t-5 light bank.  the room light (100w incandescent) will come on sometimes and (a little) indirect daylight is present.  after 3 weeks they will go into my grow room.  how say ye they fair?


----------



## zem (Jan 29, 2016)

they will veg fine if given enough light and ventilation. do you have ventilation in the cloning space? that incandescent will have no effect on them


----------

